# Mud Wrestling!



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

We have had multiple days of very heavy rain resulting in standing water all over our property. Ellie missed out on a few days of play dates because of the weather and was getting pretty bored and obnoxious. I was going to wait until the yard dried up some, but gave in because she was driving me nuts! She ignored the puddles at first until she accidentally splashed through one while racetracking the main play area. Then, it was ON!! They both went totally nuts crashing through every puddle at full speed and then diving into a particular one at the end of the run. They wallowed in it like little pigs, wrestled, bobbed for floating bits, acted generally nutty. It was hysterical to watch and went on forever. Well worth the mess it made of them, the pool and the yard ;D.


----------

